# Table of risk



## medicalsec (Oct 18, 2010)

Is the recommendation for major surgery all that is required to meet a moderate or high risk. For example, the patient may not decide to go ahead with surgery at that time. Is it just the suggestion of the surgery that determines the risk factor. As an example, the doctor may recommend GB surgery, but the patient prefers to try to control the problem with diet. Of course, I am assuming that the patient has met the  History and Exam portions for a comprehensive visit

Thanks,

Dee


----------



## tefranklin57 (Oct 19, 2010)

Risk is measured based on the physician determination of the patient's illness, disease, complication, urgency. The physician makes his/her recommendation for treatment, if the patient does not wish to comply, the physician work load is still acknowledge and accounted for.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 19, 2010)

*Elective Major Surgery*

Elective major surgery is considered *MODERATE* risk

*UNLESS*

the physician *documents* patient risk factors (e.g. DM Type 1)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mmaiocchi (Dec 27, 2018)

*question*

where this wonderful information can be found?


----------



## Pathos (Dec 27, 2018)

Try checking out CMS E/M guidelines, and look under the "Risk Table". That is a good start.


----------

